# Nanny state again.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you objecting to the fact there are rules Kev? Or the fact that they are being changed?:smile2: Personally I will be pleased when they bring back the rule that says all motor traffic has to be proceeded by a man on foot waving a red flag and shouting a warning!:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I object to yet more rules where the safety of other people is being pressed onto drivers, why cant a pedestrian look up from their damned phone and look where they are going, & I have no time for cyclists other than those going to work, they at least usually obey the rules of the road and do not put their safety in my hands.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

YES: these damn pedestrians can make quite a stain on one's vehicle with their awful red blood and gore. At least we could horse whip them in the good old days if they failed to show proper respect to us. >

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Footpath Road, Footpath road, simple enough concept to understand, now we also have bloody psyclopaths for the Lycra clad to go on, but not they still ride on the roads next to them which is even more dangerous because guess where the put the damned things.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have to agree with you Kev, over here you have to watch out for 2 things that I don´t think you have there (or maybe you do now) 
Beware of cycle paths (and psychopath's) when you are leaving supermarket car parks because a lot of them have foot and cycle paths crossing them also watch out for side streets that don´t have this sign in front, because they have the ROW and it´s pretty scary when you don´t know this and a car shoots out in front of you when you are on the main road.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh heck, Not sure I can cope with that.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you get upset with level crossing gates or traffic lights to stop the flow of vehicles along "their" tarmac?
Surely any self-respecting driver should be able to assess whether they are going to be hit by a 100ton train travelling at 100mph, unless of course they're too busy texting or changing radio stations?

And why do we put fences round airports? There must be some lovely walks which could go straight across the runways!

When I was a kid we used to sledge down the hill outside my house, always keeping an eye out for buses coming round the corner. No-one ever got killed, but there were one or two close calls.
And as a teenager I cycled much of the length of the A1: would I do it now (assuming I was capable of it)?

Gordon


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


'......make yourself visible in certain situations'

'Certain situations' are undefined, so what use is that advice?

Anyway the Highway Code is not law.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have a level crossing we use regularly and it's the mainline to Scotland so very busy, you can skirt around it there is a bridge (novel idea that) if we are in a hurry.


It all kicked off with them pesky belisha beacons I reckon, gone downhill since, bloody panda crossing et al, no wonder the bloody planet is overpopulated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> '......make yourself visible in certain situations'
> 
> 'Certain situations' are undefined, so what use is that advice?
> 
> ...


>>>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It should be law for cyclist, joggers and walkers on the road to wear a yellow waistcoat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, you'd have no excuse when you run them over then.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Highway Code is under a complete overhaul. Living in the countryside like wot I do means we are all discussing horses on the roads  The rules are now that a horse must be given at least two meters of space when overtaking it "wide and slow". There is no definition of "slow" but there have been cases where the driver was found to be at fault, in a horse related accident, when doing 10 miles per hour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I/we have always treated horses with the greatest of respect, wonderful gracious animals, some of the riders not so much, and of cause very capable of doing tremendous damage to a car, passing the in the van we find that the sensible riders will stop for larger vehicles to pass as a moving horse is not as easy to control


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> The Highway Code is under a complete overhaul. Living in the countryside like wot I do means we are all discussing horses on the roads  T*he rules are now that a horse must be given at least two meters of space when overtaking it "wide and slow"*. There is no definition of "slow" but there have been cases where the driver was found to be at fault, in a horse related accident, when doing 10 miles per hour.


I assume that means 2m width, but how is that possible on a single-track lane, especially with a 2.3m wide MH? Even if a rider moved into a gateway it would still be impossible to achieve 2m separation.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A rider will not want a motorhome following them so they will try very hard to find a driveway or similar to move into.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz is my horsey person and her best friend buys n sells em (***** > )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't say P ikey it seems but bastard is ok


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am my horsy person  I have owned and bred ponies in a past life.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spookey


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I love horse me...

..especially with a spot of Dijon mustard and some frites.

Nom nom nom









In all seriousness are we not in the position now where mandatory insurance for cyclists and horse riders using the road system would be a sensible idea?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> ……
> 
> In all seriousness are we not in the position now where mandatory insurance for cyclists and horse riders using the road system would be a sensible idea?


Agree, but unenforceable without registration numbers and does a toddler on a trike need insurance ?

There is also very strong argument that riding a bike is healthy and may reduce demands on NHS.

IMO much more effort should be being put into getting cyclists OFF roads by splitting very wide pavements and having cyclists sharing that, often massive, space.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Cycle lanes and bridle paths would be most welcome by us riders and cyclists. There is already in place the Cycling Proficiency Test and the British Horse Society run a similar one. If you are a member of the British Horse Society it comes with a certain amount of insurance cover. If memory serves me it is third party cover but I might not be remembering correctly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not many horse repair garages around so 3rd party would be enough.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That made me smile Kev, nice one


----------

